# BROADWAY 2.0 has been RELEASED! + 30% off special + New Product



## Fable Sounds (Apr 7, 2017)

Finally, after many delays and a long wait, it is here!

Get your Broadway Big Band - Kontakt Edition 2.0 and Broadway LITEs 2.0 updates on the Fable Sounds website.

New Broadway LITEs and Broadway Big Band - Kontakt Edition, as well as upgrades from Broadway LITEs and crossgrades from the HALion powered version of Broadway Big Band, are now available for 30% off for a limited time!

Also, a new product in the Broadway series of virtual instruments has been released: BROADWAY GIG - the most affordable ($199) in the series, designed and optimized for keyboardists playing live shows.

https://fablesounds.com


----------



## stargazer (Apr 7, 2017)

Fable Sounds said:


> http://www.falesounds.com (www.fablesounds.com)



Please change the (spelling of the) link, it leads to http://www.falesounds.com/


----------



## stargazer (Apr 7, 2017)

Downloading, thanks Fable Sounds!


----------



## SoundChris (Apr 7, 2017)

Great - Thanks for the free update!Looking forward to try it later today (already very excited:D )


----------



## Saxer (Apr 7, 2017)

...gasp... gasp... did this really happen???


----------



## Vovique (Apr 7, 2017)

Un-whacking-believable!...


----------



## Przemek K. (Apr 7, 2017)

Thanks Yuval. Great update, love the unison and RTO feature


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Apr 7, 2017)

Saxer said:


> ...gasp... gasp... did this really happen???


No.


----------



## FriFlo (Apr 7, 2017)

Great! Now, that this has really happened, will be waiting for the next 60% off offer, that happened somewhere around last year. I would definitively spend around a 1000 on this. But 1750? Sorry, no. Especially not after it has already been offered at that price of under 1000.
Besides that: I am looking forward to seeing more walkthrough of the interface and the sounds! Congrats, you finally made it, Yuval!


----------



## Jack Weaver (Apr 7, 2017)

Can you point us to where the information is on what's included in the update?

.


----------



## FriFlo (Apr 7, 2017)

Jack Weaver said:


> Can you point us to where the information is on what's included in the update?
> 
> .


There are some rough points on the product page, but no detail. That is why I was asking for the long promised walkthrough ... and last years sale offer ...


----------



## Fable Sounds (Apr 7, 2017)

Jack Weaver said:


> Can you point us to where the information is on what's included in the update?
> 
> .



On the product page (both of Broadway Big Band and of Broadway LITEs), in the "Features" section, there is a "NEW FEATURES IN VERSION 2.0" section, where the new features are listed and explained. There is also vast and detailed documentation of how to use these new features in the updated user manual.


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 7, 2017)

jaw, meet floor.


----------



## fiestared (Apr 7, 2017)

Did you guys, also have to pay $3 for "processing fee" ? Because, I've never see that anywhere else... Thanks


----------



## zipzep (Apr 7, 2017)

no, I have to pay 9.95$ Never seen this before either.


----------



## midiman (Apr 7, 2017)

What's the processing fee all about?? Never saw that before on a "free" update..


----------



## FlamencoJazz (Apr 7, 2017)

Fable Sounds said:


> On the product page (both of Broadway Big Band and of Broadway LITEs), in the "Features" section, there is a "NEW FEATURES IN VERSION 2.0" section, where the new features are listed and explained. There is also vast and detailed documentation of how to use these new features in the updated user manual.


Is the user manual available to view anywhere?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 7, 2017)

I edited Yuval's link. It now goes to Fablesounds.


----------



## ohernie (Apr 7, 2017)

wpc982 said:


> ... Correct some of the horribly mistuned samples.



No kidding!


----------



## jon wayne (Apr 7, 2017)

I would say that after getting a $99 deal on Lites and paying $3 for upgrade, I have a very usable horn library, and the mistuned samples can't come close to the ones from EastWest. No complaints here.


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 7, 2017)

jon wayne said:


> I would say that after getting a $99 deal on Lites and paying $3 for upgrade, I have a very usable horn library, and the mistuned samples can't come close to the ones from EastWest. No complaints here.



but yet the full version of Broadway Big Band currently costs over $1700...ON SALE!! have you ever heard something so perverse? 
Even Hollywood Strings didn't cost that much on day ONE of release, let alone almost a decade later.


----------



## rgarber (Apr 7, 2017)

I think we all can agree if the library was broken down into categories the sum total of the libraries would make the total cost more reasonable. The Hollywood Diamond Blue library by East/West is something like $3000-$5000, they say, but you can get it for a lot less like $600 when I bought mine. And I've seen similar libraries that if you bought them in total the price gets on up there too. The more expensive ones, I mean. And bear in mind BBB is the total library with not just horns, but rhythm too and a number of other instruments we often don't associate with the modern big band. There's a lot in the BBB package including real time orchestrator and Unison. So while I would cringe at that price tag too I can see the vendor's point in wanting that much. Now some of you guys are calling the library aging but listening to the demos, the library doesn't sound old at all. The demos especially a couple of them sound pretty darn good. My favorite library is Warp IV but it doesn't have the unison feature which compels me to use other libraries to get around phasing. So add in Chris Hein plus Sample Modeling (each I would want anyway) and my library cost for those is in the thousands too.

And all the modern jazz libraries except the re-release of Straight Ahead Horns are fairly old. These libraries came out the years ago and I think Chris Hein beat BBB at that (Chris's original Horn Solo package or vol. 1). He's released some updated (vol 2) material but that was years ago as well. (I think I'm remembering this right...)

Oh yeah, Sessions Horns Pro, while I wouldn't use it in a Big Band setting they released theirs just a couple of years ago IRC.

BTW, Come On Down and Follow The Heartbeat are two awesome demos worth listening too on BBB demo section.

I just checked Sweetwater and they have the price at the $1750 mark with monthly installments but at around $500 per month for three months. Nothing I could afford....

I do think the price tag would look more palpable if the total package was broken down into smaller parts. The orchestra developers do it that way, I don't see why Fable won't but it's not my company. - Rich


----------



## zakufan (Apr 8, 2017)

I registered and installed yesterday, but the version is still 1.0, and there is no update available in my account. What should I do


----------



## rgarber (Apr 8, 2017)

I had to send tech support a message about my account where it wouldn't show previous purchased products but Yuval sent me the download code shortly after I sent in my issue. Might help you to do the same.

Okay, at least on my installed copy, you have to load from the Instruments v2.0 folder (inside the Instruments folder) to get to the new stuff. If you load the usual way the Options page will read out v1.3 is installed.

Here's how I installed my copy:
1) First my download was to a different machine so I had to copy everything to it and I created a temporary folder that looks something like this:

Folder - Big Band Broadway
Folder - RTO
6 Rars

2) I unpacked the RARs to a second temporary folder and then copied the folders to the same temporary folder. (Made me nervous to start unpacking RARS without knowing where they was supposed to be unpacked to.)

I should note that the RARs unpack to the Big Band Broadway folder listed with RTO.

3) I then copied the extracted contents to my regular BBB folder on my Sample drive.

The only caveat in this is I'm not really sure where RTO goes and why RTO has its own RAR. Still working that one out.

But after doing this I loaded up BBB and every time I loaded an instrument it was the old version. But what I missed was the Instruments 2.0 listing and once you go into it you see the Brass/Winds/Rhythm folders and after clicking on one of them you'll see the listing for the v2 instruments.

Hope this helps.

Rich G


----------



## zipzep (Apr 9, 2017)

The price for the *free* update goes up!! Now there's a download fee of 9.95$ and a processing fee of 3$. What will be next?


----------



## Mellowstu (Apr 9, 2017)

zipzep said:


> The price for the *free* update goes up!! Now there's a download fee of 9.95$ and a processing fee of 3$. What will be next?



The update is $3. The 9.95 is if you need to download the original files again.


----------



## zipzep (Apr 9, 2017)

ah... now it's almost free


----------



## markpfx (Apr 9, 2017)

I bought Broadway Lites during the VST Buzz special. I upgraded to 2.0 no problem and am having fun with it. However it seems I'm not eligible to upgrade to the full Broadway Big Band. Oh well


----------



## trumpoz (Apr 9, 2017)

I may just have to reinstall BBB Lites to try this out.


----------



## Soundhound (Apr 9, 2017)

My Broadway Lites has been showing up in the Kontakt sidebar the last couple of months as unable to load, missing a file or something. There was a thread on this a while back. I'm wondering if anyone knows if updating to 2.0 will fix this issue, or best to just download the whole thing again (if that's possible)?


----------



## stixman (Apr 9, 2017)

Update fixes this.


----------



## Soundhound (Apr 9, 2017)

thanks!


----------



## MartinSvensson (Apr 10, 2017)

Been waiting for this for ages! Haven't received any email from fablesound yet thou.


----------



## Soundhound (Apr 10, 2017)

I downloaded what I thought was the Broadway Lites update but it seems to be the entire library. Doesn't seem to show an update version on the GUI? Not sure if I've just redownloaded the original Bway Lites...


----------



## rgarber (Apr 10, 2017)

MartinSvensson said:


> Been waiting for this for ages! Haven't received any email from fablesound yet thou.



Just go to the main page and in the upper right hand side you'll see a box or button or whatever it is that opens a dialogue that tells you how to get the v2.


----------



## zakufan (Apr 11, 2017)

Is this the right path for those RTO files? Broadway Lites\RTO\Fable Sounds\RTO


----------



## Soundhound (Apr 11, 2017)

Is there perhaps a way to tell if the Broadway Lites I just downloaded is the 2.0 version?


----------



## ohernie (Apr 11, 2017)

You'll have four RAR files whose filenames all end in "_v2.0.24".


----------



## ohernie (Apr 11, 2017)

Ok, just shoot me. Would someone explain why the 2.0 instruments have the same bad intonation as the original? I'm trying to understand all the hype around this library and really feeling like the kid in the "Emperor's New Clothes" right now.


----------



## Soundhound (Apr 11, 2017)

Ah, thank you. Don't have those. I thought I downloaded the original somehow. I'll contact them. 



ohernie said:


> You'll have four RAR files whose filenames all end in "_v2.0.24".


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 28, 2017)

Nice update.
Using 4 top shelf horn instruments now.


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Jun 28, 2017)

Ok? I was very disappointed with the update. What do you find has been improved?


----------



## rgarber (Jun 30, 2017)

To me the BBB library is the best out there. I've had it for years before the update but I wasn't using it. Since the update I'm using it and I'm ecstatic over it's versatility. There are parts of it I'm struggling with but I'd give BBB the thumbs up for sure. I hope to have another tune up shortly. - Rich


----------



## rgarber (Jul 14, 2017)

hello.... Hello.... Gee, what an echo. Still nobody seems to want to talk about this library! Well, I'm trying to do my part in that I want to explain that when all the hullabaloo started up about Broadway Big Band's update, my chief complaint was why even bother when nobody ever seems to use the library. I mean that at the time I never saw anybody who posted their creations using BBB - ever mentioned its use. 

At the time I had my own full copy of BBB I wasn't using because I didn't want to take the time to even try it to find out if I would get any better results from it. At that time I couldn't see any other horn library beating out what I was using then. I also had a pretty sick cat of seven cats (don't ask) who needed a lot of caring for and I didn't want to take any more time from him to poke around with a library I didn't know nor anybody else did, or so I thought.

Well, awhile back, I did finish one tune, Grandpa I Want A Cookie (broadway-ish) and even admitted, out loud, in fact, that I used BBB. I posted this in the Members Composition Area and now I've posted a second tune, Coffeehouse Jazz. 

Both of these tunes mostly use the BBB for the horns as I'm not too kind on replacing my other libraries I've been using for my rhythm section. I'm including just the link to the Members Area post since I don't know the etiquette here for posting the same material twice or if my inclusions here would be off-topic.

http://vi-control.net/community/threads/coffeehouse-jazz-uses-bbb-for-horns.63533/#post-4110770

Rich


----------



## mouse (Aug 15, 2017)

Trying to take a look at this library, but the website has been down for a while for me. Anyone else know where I can buy it / look at more information?


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 15, 2017)

mouse said:


> Trying to take a look at this library, but the website has been down for a while for me. Anyone else know where I can buy it / look at more information?



As far as I know they had best service europe as a reseller. But actually I wouldn´t buy their library because you need to register at fablesounds to get the library running, I guess they give you the codes for NI. And their page is suspended, see also here:

www.fablesounds.com

There could be many reasons why..maybe he didnt pay for webhosting, maybe the page was violating something, maybe maybe...however. I would wait until the page is back.


----------



## Fable Sounds (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi Alexander, 

We are switching to a different web hosting company, and apparently the site is down during the transition. We should be back online shortly! Thanks for your interest and for your patience. 

Best, 

Yuval Shrem 
Fable Sounds


----------

